# Shark fin antenna



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've found some universal shark fin antennas on eBay but I'm questioning if they would work on the cruze.. and how do you remove the old antenna that looks like it belongs on my grandparents car? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

There really isn't a way to remove it without taking out the whole headliner. And even then there'd be a gaping hole in the roof of your car. Don't waste your money on those replica sharkfins. They're only for looks and your radio, xm or onstar wouldn't work without that antenna. If you want a sharkfin the only way to go would be the VG Sharkfin on amazon.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

The actual antenna (not the entire fixture) can just be twisted off. However, you wont get the amplification to the signal and will probably not have any at all. Go with VG. It is 100% worth the price for the sleeker look and guaranteed fit and reliability. Plus the people at VG are very nice and will help with any future problems (they sent me a new "gasket" when I broke the seal this winter).


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Some of the ones you see on Ebay, you have to remove the entire antenna assembly not just the mast and remove the headliner and rewire the entire assembly. The easiest thing to do is buy a sharkfin from BNR, remove the mast and stick the fin on it works very good. I had one on my 2011 Cruze and it worked well. If you look in my garage, I should have some pics of my 2011 with the sharkfin on it. Looks good and you get to remove mast.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got mine yesterday from BNR and installed it. Super easy. Twist off the old antenna, screw in the coiled antenna under the fin, mark where you want it, and stick it on.


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys saved me from making a mistake

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Do they have Rainforest Green color matched ones yet?

Should have my cruze in another week (given they don't stop sales again..... and I will def be getting a sharkfin from VG. Just curious if I would have to go black or if RFG is available as their website has been under construction for months. 

Thanks


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

TheGov said:


> Do they have Rainforest Green color matched ones yet?
> 
> Should have my cruze in another week (given they don't stop sales again..... and I will def be getting a sharkfin from VG. Just curious if I would have to go black or if RFG is available as their website has been under construction for months.
> 
> Thanks


I believe they have every color. If yours isn't listed then shoot them an email with your paint code and they'll confirm. For whatever reason the paint codes don't get updated all that often on most websites yet the seller's can get all of them the majority of the time.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Plus the people at VG are very nice and will help with any future problems (they sent me a new "gasket" when I broke the seal this winter).


 Yes - very nice. When I first installed mine, I lined it up with the existing antenna base. Big mistake, since the stock antenna base on my Cruze was installed crooked from the factory. I had to uninstall and needed a new gasket to get the fin to look right. VG sent me a new gasket at no cost.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

The Base of the antenna is the SiriusXM antenna correct? Does this make reception worse seeing that it is covering it?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

BlakeCary said:


> The Base of the antenna is the SiriusXM antenna correct? Does this make reception worse seeing that it is covering it?


With my VG Shark Fin antenna, reception actually improved over the stock antenna.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> With my VG Shark Fin antenna, reception actually improved over the stock antenna.


Thanks for the answer, looks like I'm going to be dropping $80 on one.... steep price in my opinion but I can't stand the stock boner on my car anymore lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

